# co2 help please.



## DomC (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok so I have decided to try a DIY co2 system. I found some info useing 2-liter coke bottle. 2-cups sugar and 1 tsp. yeast. Then there's others that call for jell-o and some for baking soda and vinegar. Which way is better? I'll be putting it in a 29gal. tank. I also picked up a disffer from ebay.

Thanks

Dom


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The DIY way I did it consisted of sugar,yeast and baking soda.This is where I got my recipe from:
Aquatic Eden: DIY CO2 Recipe: Duration vs. Intensity - Aquascaping Aquarium Blog
I found that in my 29 gallon,this recipe will last about a month to a little over.


----------



## DomC (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks that helpped a lot. I got it all setup lastnight. Had bubble for a bit, but nothing now. Am pretty sure it's a leak in the cap. Gonna go out to the home depot and pick up valve that can be bolted in. I also noticed there was some presure behide the check valve. Is the a check valve to use?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I use the blue plastic check valves.Just be sure you have it on right.Mine was setup as a bubblecounter:


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Paintball Co2 Injection DIY Setup with Tons of Photos

The next step above DIY yeast fermentation. You could probably get a good setup going for $80 or so.


----------



## DomC (Aug 12, 2011)

Gizmo, thanks. I was just thinking if that would work. I already have a few paintball tanks that I haven't use in years. To fill the tanks is cheap as well.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Pressurized lasts FOREVER as well. I've heard of a 5lb CO2 bottle lasting up to 3 years. Plus, pressurized is a lot easier to work with because of the ability to turn on and off the system so easily.

You could do that paintball system in conjunction with a DIY bubble counter like Bev was saying, it's a great way to tell how much you're pumping into your tank.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

agree with the pressurized.I have two PB tanks,both full.One is going now and I think ive had it going for two weeks so far.still seems pretty full.


----------

